# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Ouvrir nouvelle fenetre

## mabrouk1987

Salut,
Je veut connaitre comment je peut ouvrir une nouvelle fentre depuis la fentre principale suite au clic sur une bouton 

Merci

----------


## dinobogan

Tu fais exactement comme pour la fentre principale pour la cration d'une nouvelle fentre. Tu ajoutes un ActionListener sur le bouton et tu place le code de cration de fentre dedans.
Pour plus de renseignement, va voir la FAQ.

----------


## mabrouk1987

> Tu fais exactement comme pour la fentre principale pour la cration d'une nouvelle fentre. Tu ajoutes un ActionListener sur le bouton et tu place le code de cration de fentre dedans.
> Pour plus de renseignement, va voir la FAQ.


peut tu m'aider de trouver une chose dans le FAQ qui peut m'aider!!!

Merci,

----------


## Ivelios

ici
Il reste  ajouter :

```

```

----------

